# Shelf-life for tanning lotion? I am desperate!



## lovelyweapon (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, a few years ago (maybe a little over two years ago) my mom brought home a Sisley Botanical Self Tanning Lotion that a coworker was giving away and she gave it to me knowing how much I love tanning lotions. Anyway, I go to look up the prices for Sisley's self-tanning line (two years later mind you) and everything is priced $75 and up! This stuff has great ratings and I have been dying to buy a new tanning lotion. I completely forgot I had this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So! If any of you guys can lighten up my day by telling me that self tanning lotion lasts a lifetime (lol) I would love you forever!


----------



## Janice (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## Dizzy (Feb 10, 2008)

Mine have always had an expiration date somewhere on it, usually either on the bottom or on the back.  If you bought it in the US then it has to have an expiration date somewhere on it because of the SPF in it.  

It shouldn't hurt you, but I don't think the sun protection will be as good as say a just-bought bottle. Just as long as the consistency of it is good and there aren't any out of the ordinary smells, you should be fine, just keep an eye on how long you stay in the sun/tan with it and how well it works for you.


----------



## *KT* (Feb 10, 2008)

I believe the rule of thumb is 1 year after opening they no longer work like they did when they were first opened due to the air that gets into the tube.  I had some from Skinceuticals that had a little metal tab under the cap that had to be pulled off at first use.  I used it a couple times and then two years later, opened it up and it wasn't any good.  Into the trash bin.  =/

So if it was never opened, you should be fine.  If it was opened the consistancy of the product would be a good tip-off of whether it's any good.  Like if it's started to separate and get all liquified and gross.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you guys for the help!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's safe to try it out, but it may not be as effective when it was 'fresh.' I say give it a shot, or patch test...the worst that can happen is no color in my experience. I've used a 1.5 year old Fake Bake mousse that had been used a few times since I got it, and though it looked super green/blue (the normal color is a muddy green), it still worked. Not as dark, but somethin! hth!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 23, 2008)

If in doubt

Throw it out.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 3, 2008)

*usually self tanners get runny and odd smelling when there 'dead' lol 2 years is kinda long though

if u dont wanna trash it maybe in small amounts mixed with a regular body lotion will give u a soft glow *


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I tried it and it seems to work great still.


----------

